# Shrimp Photos!!!



## Tn23

I would like to share some photos of my shrimps with all the shrimp keepers on BCA!

Your welcome to post your own personal photos in this thread as well if you wish.

Very Berried Yellow Shrimp


Orange Eyed Tiger Shrimp.


Painted Fire Red Babies.


No Entry + Hinomaro Crystal Red Shrimp.


Crown Crystal Red Shrimp.


Erios - type of plant.


Thanks for looking! Feel free to leave some feedback!


----------



## MananaP

Very nice shrimps and plant Thomas.


----------



## tang daddy

Yah nice pics, but when are you posting the OEBT and BKK?


----------



## wsl

Very nice shrimp indeed. What kind of food is that yellow pellet I see in a few of the pictures?


----------



## msnikkistar

Thomas, drive to California to take pictures of my shrimp for me. lol

Nice watermark


----------



## Mferko

beautiful shrimps, liked the PFR babies especially 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Ssogi

Nice Shrimps you got there..

I like the first photo best !! My shrimps will NEVER GET BERRIED


----------



## Tn23

tang daddy said:


> Yah nice pics, but when are you posting the OEBT and BKK?


Chris: What OEBT and BKK? 



wsl said:


> Very nice shrimp indeed. What kind of food is that yellow pellet I see in a few of the pictures?


wsl: Thanks! I don't know the name of the food, but its made of natural ingredients which will not shorten or force the shrimps to grow which causes a shorter life span. The shrimps go crazy over it! 
You can PM me if you want some and I can tell you where I got it from.



msnikkistar said:


> Thomas, drive to California to take pictures of my shrimp for me. lol


I'll drive down one day and visit 

Ssogi: What kind of shrimp do you keep?


----------



## tang daddy

You keep orange eyes blue tigers and bkk's or not.... Oops maybe it was a secret, since the cat is out of the bag you should post some hahahah


----------



## msnikkistar

Wonder where you got your "secret" food from 

Nice Erios! What is that?
Frank is sending me 2 of some Erios that isn't in the US yet. Super stoked!


----------



## tang daddy

yah frank is sending me some erios next year aswell!!


----------



## roadrunner

WOW! those are cool shots and very colourful shrimp. Makes me wanna start my own shrimp tank.


----------



## curtisonrad19

Beautiful shrimp and wonderful pictures! 
If you dont mind me asking, what do you feed them?


----------



## Tn23

roadrunner: you should, shrimp tanks are really neat to watch!

cutisonrad19: I feed them Mosura, Shirakura, and those pellet foods that they go wild over.


----------



## curtisonrad19

Ahh alright!  
Thank you, May have to check those foods out then =]


----------



## jmo526

Those Shrimp ARE amazing!
You are also very skilled in photography!
The shrimp look very nice.

The Orange Eyed Tiger Shrimp. Is very exotic looking. It would be neat to see these photos as large prints as decorations


----------



## mysticalnet

What Erio plant is that? Looks nice.


----------



## jiang604

Time for a few of my own photos


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice shrimp !


----------



## lamyfung

Wow.. crazy shrimps you guys have. I'm still waiting everyday for my shrimps to get berried


----------



## jiang604

plantedinvertz said:


> Nice shrimp !


thanks, need to figure out a better background watermark. Kinda disorientating. However, theres a few people whose taking my pics and cropping out the watermark.


----------



## msnikkistar

mysticalnet said:


> What Erio plant is that? Looks nice.


Ask Frank


----------



## plantedinvertz

jiang604 said:


> thanks, need to figure out a better background watermark. Kinda disorientating. However, theres a few people whose taking my pics and cropping out the watermark.


Eww That sucks to have people steal your pics


----------



## Tn23

lamyfung: how are your CRS doing now anyways?


----------



## msnikkistar

jiang604 said:


> thanks, need to figure out a better background watermark. Kinda disorientating. However, theres a few people whose taking my pics and cropping out the watermark.


You caught me! doh!


----------



## djamm

okay,

Those are great looking SHRIMP! How do you and Frank do it? Food? environment? water? 

Look perfect!

Cheer


----------



## msnikkistar

Frank practices voodoo. lol


----------



## Tn23

^What Nikki said, all shrimp keepers practice voodoo haha.

I think its a combination of food, environment and TLC!


----------



## jiang604

Tn23 said:


> ^What Nikki said, all shrimp keepers practice voodoo haha.
> 
> I think its a combination of food, environment and TLC!


Nah man, u gotta bring out the fire! and you gotta dance! and CHANT!

but no, stability and simplicity is key to good shrimp keeping that includes sulawesi.


----------



## lamyfung

My CRS they look pretty happy and healthy.. maybe they are not old enough to mate yet. what is TLC by the way ??

oh I have taken a couple of pictures, how do i post them here ?


----------



## mysticalnet

msnikkistar said:


> Ask Frank


What, some secret plant? Why so secretive, just post the scientific name.


----------



## Tn23

lamyfung: TLC = tender loving care, means you need to waste a lot of time and sit there and stare at them 

You can post pictures by clicking on the button "Go Advance" then click on that paper clip symbol and you'll have to upload them.


----------



## lamyfung

Yes i agree they need lots of TLC, especially when a 2000 words essay is due the next morning.. got a few pictures here, it's taken by a phone and the quality is not nearly as nice as yours and Frank's


----------



## msnikkistar

mysticalnet said:


> What, some secret plant? Why so secretive, just post the scientific name.


Actually, I don't particularly know what it is. That is why I said to ask Frank in the first place. If I knew what it was, I would have posted, kthx. Next time, don't jump to conclusions.

Thomas,
I found a picture of how you should paint your STI. It will look tons better


----------



## Emily

msnikkistar said:


> I found a picture of how you should paint your *STI*. It will look tons better


Knowing nothing about cars, and having not scrolled down enough to see the picture yet...

I definitely thought you meant the OTHER type of STI  

Anyway, just wanted to say what beautiful shrimp and what gorgeous pictures. Your photography really does them justice!


----------



## Tn23

Lol yeah my photographer is great  

Thanks for the comments and Nikki I think I'll stick to world rally blue


----------



## MananaP

jiang604 said:


> Nah man, u gotta bring out the fire! and you gotta dance! and CHANT!
> 
> but no, stability and simplicity is key to good shrimp keeping that includes sulawesi.


Still waiting for your reply bro for the BKK's, thanks. Extreme BKK died so i need a couple to replace it. So choked!


----------



## tang daddy

msnikkistar said:


> Actually, I don't particularly know what it is. That is why I said to ask Frank in the first place. If I knew what it was, I would have posted, kthx. Next time, don't jump to conclusions.
> 
> Thomas,
> I found a picture of how you should paint your STI. It will look tons better


Yah Thomas paint you car, White Rainbow Pink WRP instead of WRB it will look hot on the track! I am thinking of painting mine BKK....


----------



## tarinalynn

Really nice looking shrimp! I am considering switching up my mostly defunct tank to a shrimp tank when I move this weekend. Gottaget cpontrol of my cyanobac first!!


----------



## Tn23

Chris: Nice one I'll paint my panda instead  
shrimp krew on the track hahaha


----------



## msnikkistar

Hmmm. Cars with "SKRIMP KREW" banners eh? lol


----------

